# Applications "cannot be opened because of a problem."



## TheBadOwl (Feb 1, 2012)

So, my Macbook Pro has been acting up recently. A few weeks ago, it wouldn't start up. I got it repaired under warrantee at the store on campus where I bought it, and when I got it back, it seemed to be working fine. But when I tried to open Microsoft Word, it told me "Microsoft Word cannot be opened because of a problem."

I had another laptop I was using while waiting for my Macbook to be repaired, so I simply used that for the essay I had due the next day. But then, on my Macbook, I was prompted for an update of some kind. I can't remember if this was for Itunes or for my OSX, but I'm pretty sure it was Itunes. Anyways, after restarting, I started getting that error message for every application that I frequently use.

I'm now getting this same message on Chrome, Evernote, Skype, Itunes and all of my Microsoft Office programs. The only ones I'm not getting it on that I've tried opening are Safari, Adobe Lightroom, and Photobooth. But yeah, I've tried deleting each of the apps giving me the error message and re-downloading them, but I still get the same message.

So, yeah. PLEASE HELP ME!!! If it helps, here's the error report that Evernote is giving me.


Process: Evernote [604]
Path: /Applications/Evernote.app/Contents/MacOS/Evernote
Identifier: com.evernote.Evernote
Version: ??? (???)
App Item ID: 406056744
App External ID: 5334380
Code Type: X86 (Native)
Parent Process: launchd [90]

Date/Time: 2012-02-01 10:05:06.637 -0500
OS Version: Mac OS X 10.6.8 (10K549)
Report Version: 6

Interval Since Last Report: 107775 sec
Crashes Since Last Report: 37
Per-App Crashes Since Last Report: 5
Anonymous UUID: A44FCC9D-D68F-4F86-A19E-AFFE993F110A

Exception Type: EXC_BREAKPOINT (SIGTRAP)
Exception Codes: 0x0000000000000002, 0x0000000000000000
Crashed Thread: 0

Dyld Error Message:
Library not loaded: /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Backup.framework/Versions/A/Backup
Referenced from: /System/Library/Frameworks/AddressBook.framework/Versions/A/AddressBook
Reason: no suitable image found. Did find:
/System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Backup.framework/Versions/A/Backup: unknown file type, first eight bytes: 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00

Binary Images:
0x8fe00000 - 0x8fe4163b dyld 132.1 (???) <67866EA0-11AD-E175-066C-48E996265855> /usr/lib/dyld

Model: MacBookPro8,1, BootROM MBP81.0047.B24, 2 processors, Intel Core i5, 2.3 GHz, 4 GB, SMC 1.68f98
Graphics: Intel HD Graphics 3000, Intel HD Graphics 3000, Built-In, 384 MB
Memory Module: global_name
AirPort: spairport_wireless_card_type_airport_extreme (0x14E4, 0xD6), Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0 5.100.198.104.5)
Bluetooth: Version 2.4.5f3, 2 service, 12 devices, 1 incoming serial ports
Network Service: AirPort, AirPort, en1
Serial ATA Device: Hitachi HTS545032B9A302, 298.09 GB
Serial ATA Device: OPTIARC DVD RW AD-5970H
USB Device: Hub, 0x0424 (SMSC), 0x2513, 0xfd100000 / 2
USB Device: IR Receiver, 0x05ac (Apple Inc.), 0x8242, 0xfd110000 / 3
USB Device: Hub, 0x0424 (SMSC), 0x2513, 0xfa100000 / 3
USB Device: BRCM2070 Hub, 0x0a5c (Broadcom Corp.), 0x4500, 0xfa110000 / 5
USB Device: Bluetooth USB Host Controller, 0x05ac (Apple Inc.), 0x821a, 0xfa113000 / 8
USB Device: Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad, 0x05ac (Apple Inc.), 0x0245, 0xfa120000 / 4
USB Device: FaceTime HD Camera (Built-in), 0x05ac (Apple Inc.), 0x8509, 0xfa200000 / 2


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Have you run repair permissions in the Disk Utility app? Otherwise it looks like things are missing from your computer that are needed. You may have to reinstall the OS, then reinstall all your apps.


----------



## amcgath (Jul 26, 2015)

I am getting the same error with FlightGear. I have tried repairing the disk, and also updated to OS X yosemite... Im not at all sure how to fix this... please help!!!:smile:


----------

